# Abzocke bei Easyjet



## voldemort (17. September 2007)

Achtung Abzocke bei Easyjet für Biketransport im Flugzeug

Easyjet lässt sich 22,50 für den Fahrradtransport pro Flug bezahlen, aber Achtung, damit erhöht sich das zulässige Gesamtgepäck nur um lächerliche 12 kg!!! 
Anfang September wurde mein verpacktes Bike in Basel mitgewogen und alles was über 32 kg war (20 kg normales Gepäck plus 12 kg für das Bike) mit 9 pro kg berechnet! Bei früheren Flügen war das nicht der Fall!

Wer also eine heftige Nachzahlung für Übergepäck vermeiden möchte, kauft sich am besten ein leichtes Fahrrad, verpackt es in Watte und läßt Helm umd Schuhe zuhause. Oder sucht sich besser gleich eine andere Billig-Airline für den sorgenfreien Biketransport.


----------



## jasper (17. September 2007)

oder du fliegst gleich lufthansa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. September 2007)

Was erwartest du den für ein paar Euronen?
Billig fliegen und Gepäck noch kostenlos transportieren?
Maulst doch auch nicht wenn ein 130kg Fluggast das gleiche bezahlst wie du.
Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte würde es nach Gewicht gehen inc. Gepäck.


----------



## voldemort (17. September 2007)

Es geht darum, dass du 22,50â¬ explizit fÃ¼r ein Fahrrad als SportgepÃ¤ck bezahlst, aber wenn es dann verpackt mit allem drum und dran mehr als 12 kg wiegt (deines bestimmt auch), wirst du nochmals mit 9â¬ pro kg abgezockt.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. September 2007)

Das ist bei fast allen Billigfliegern mittlerweile so steht aber nur im kleingedruckten, sonst würde ja keiner mit denen Fliegen.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (17. September 2007)

Wer hat ein Rad das mehr als 12Kg wiegt. Ausser vielleicht ein alter Trekking Bock. Und 9 pro Kilo übergepäck ist doch super. Normal zahlt man pro Kilo Übergepäck bei Fernreisen 1% vom FirstClass Ticket. Und das sit in der Regel immer mehr als 9. Und da Flugreisen eh viel zu Billig sind machen die paar Euronen den Bock ja nicht fett.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. September 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte würde es nach Gewicht gehen inc. Gepäck.



Genau so würde ich mir das auch wünschen. Da zahlt man für Übergepäck für Sportgepäck extra, dafür hat man dann nur 1/2 Platz, weil man zwischen zwei Fetten eingekeilt ist. Das ist gerecht!   Am Kulantesten sind die Airlines noch bei Golfgepäck (wobei sich die Klientel das wahrscheinlich noch am Ehesten leisten könnte), Tauchgepäck geht auch noch. Alles andere ist sauteuer!


----------



## guhl (17. September 2007)

geiz ist geil ^^


----------



## voldemort (17. September 2007)

Na euch scheint es ja nicht drauf anzukommen. Mein Bike wiegt gut verpackt in der Fahradtasche (mit integriertem Gestell als Schutz fÃ¼r Kettenblatt- und Umwerfer) plus SatteltÃ¤schchen plus Schuhe plus etwas Werkzeug plus Helm etc. um die 20 kg. Die Pedale muss ich Unterschied zu den Herstellern auch mitwiegen 
Macht nochmals 72â¬ zu den 22,50â¬, die ich bereits bezahlt habe.


----------



## DoubleU (17. September 2007)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:


> Wer hat ein Rad das mehr als 12Kg wiegt. Ausser vielleicht ein alter Trekking Bock. Und 9 pro Kilo übergepäck ist doch super. Normal zahlt man pro Kilo Übergepäck bei Fernreisen 1% vom FirstClass Ticket. Und das sit in der Regel immer mehr als 9. Und da Flugreisen eh viel zu Billig sind machen die paar Euronen den Bock ja nicht fett.


 
Fast alle außer den Leichtbau-Spezies evtl.?   Incl. Bike-Koffer sowieso.
Also mein ESX 8 z.B. wiegt 16 kg kplt. aufgebaut für ne Tour (17 kg mit gefüllter Flasche, aber die kann man ja leeren bei dem Flug...hehe). Wahrscheinlich 15 ohne Werkzeugtasche, aber weniger in keinem Fall.
Und der Bikekoffer wiegt auch noch mal 15 kg (der große von B+W).
Da kommen schon ein paar kg zusammen denke ich...


----------



## britta-ox (17. September 2007)

wenn du über TUI deinen Flug buchst, kannst du dir die TUI-card besorgen.
Damit wird dein Sportgepäck gratis transportiert und das restl.Freigepäck erhöht sich auf 30 kg. Zudem hast gleich ne sitzplatzreservierung.
Letztes Jahr gabs die 4 Wochen gratis zum testen.

Ich bin schon das 2. Mal mit unverpacktem Rad geflogen. Das spart am zielort die Frage nach dem Wohin mit dem Karton und du kannst gleich losradeln, ohne lästiges Zusammengebaue. außerdem wird dein Rad als solches erkannt und reingeschoben und nicht wie die Kartons und koffer rumgeschmissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> wenn du über TUI deinen Flug buchst, kannst du dir die TUI-card besorgen.
> .....
> Ich bin schon das 2. Mal mit unverpacktem Rad geflogen. .... außerdem wird dein Rad als solches erkannt und reingeschoben und nicht wie die Kartons und koffer rumgeschmissen....



    Echt einfach so zum flughafen so geradelt?    Gute idee. Nein ehrlich, du hast dein rad "unverpackt" abgegeben?


----------



## horstj (19. September 2007)

bislang auch unverpackt. pedale ab und lenker gerade. etwas knallfolie um das ding und fertig. vielen ist das sogar lieber, da das rad dann zum gepäcktransport geschoben werden kann. auf die idee zu wiegen ist so auch noch keiner gekommen -> sportgepäck ohne zu fragen.


----------



## Rockhopper (19. September 2007)

> Echt einfach so zum flughafen so geradelt?  Gute idee. Nein ehrlich, du hast dein rad "unverpackt" abgegeben?


habe ich auch schon drei mal so gemacht. In DE guckt das Personal halt immer blöd. Sollte halt schon ein eher robuster Bock sein.


----------



## pisskopp (19. September 2007)

Ich muss fÃ¼r ein Wellenreiter, mit 1,80 m und 3 Kilo (incl. Bag) 150.-chf oder 80â¬ zahlen.
Und Du jammerst hier rum???

Geiz ist geil


----------



## scottiee (19. September 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du den für ein paar Euronen?
> Billig fliegen und Gepäck noch kostenlos transportieren?
> Maulst doch auch nicht wenn ein 130kg Fluggast das gleiche bezahlst wie du.
> Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte würde es nach Gewicht gehen inc. Gepäck.



ich arbeite selber bei ner airline und das prob beim radl ist nicht das gewicht, sondern, dass es sperrig ist. trifft genauso auf surfbretter, skigepäck, etc. zu.


----------



## guhl (19. September 2007)

nix zahlen wollen und full service erwarten ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (19. September 2007)

> Easyjet lÃ¤sst sich 22,50â¬ fÃ¼r den Fahrradtransport pro Flug bezahlen, aber Achtung, damit erhÃ¶ht sich das zulÃ¤ssige GesamtgepÃ¤ck nur um lÃ¤cherliche 12 kg!!!


Musst du auch Aufpreis bezahlen, wenn dein GesamtgepÃ¤ck 32kg betrÃ¤gt und ein beliebig hoher Anteil davon auf dein Bike entfÃ¤llt? 20kg normales GepÃ¤ck braucht man ja nicht unbedingt fÃ¼r einen normalen Urlaub.


----------



## voldemort (19. September 2007)

karstb schrieb:


> Musst du auch Aufpreis bezahlen, wenn dein Gesamtgepäck 32kg beträgt und ein beliebig hoher Anteil davon auf dein Bike entfällt? 20kg normales Gepäck braucht man ja nicht unbedingt für einen normalen Urlaub.



Nein, alles Gepäck wird zusammengezählt und das was über 32 kg ist, wird berechnet. War unser Glück, aber es war immer noch teuer genug.


----------



## rsu (19. September 2007)

Es gab vor einiger Zeit mal nen Bericht dass sämtliche Airlines die Gebühren für Übergepäck hochgesetzt haben. Überall aufpassen, LH war auch mit dabei. Also nicht nur bei Billigfliegern.


----------



## scottiee (19. September 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Es gab vor einiger Zeit mal nen Bericht dass sämtliche Airlines die Gebühren für Übergepäck hochgesetzt haben. Überall aufpassen, LH war auch mit dabei. Also nicht nur bei Billigfliegern.



so schauts aus. einige airlines (korean airlines) nimmt bikes für umme mit und andere verlangen kohle für. einfach nur informieren  

@ voldemort gelle


----------



## Joscha (20. September 2007)

also was ich hier wieder so lese... da denkt man echt das mache schreiber hier echt nicht wissen was sie schreiben... und geschweige den mal mit dem flugzeug und rad unterwegs waren...


es geht hier lediglich darum das man das fahrrad ja sowiso extra bezahlt bei sogut wie allen airlines (günstiges preissekment), darüber mekert auch keiner....

das nun mache airlines, also in diesem fall easyjet das bike gewicht zum gesamt gepäck hinzurechnet ist ne sauerrei.... 

hab mal hier nach geschaut:
http://www.easyjet.de/DE/Flugbuchung/regulations.html

also die schreiben da schon was merkwürdiges zusammen... gut zuwissen... also no bike with easyjet ^^ 

da nem ich lieber hlx oder andere mitbewerber


----------



## scottiee (20. September 2007)

Joscha schrieb:


> also was ich hier wieder so lese... da denkt man echt das mache schreiber hier echt nicht wissen was sie schreiben... und geschweige den mal mit dem flugzeug und rad unterwegs waren...
> 
> 
> es geht hier lediglich darum das man das fahrrad ja sowiso extra bezahlt bei sogut wie allen airlines (günstiges preissekment), darüber mekert auch keiner....
> ...



also erst mal piano.

hab mir die agbs von easyjet durchgelesen und darin wird unübersehbar auf die regularien bei mitnahme von sportgepäck hingewiesen, also kann hier gar keine rede von abzocke sein.
ich schätze du hast keine ahnung davon wie billig airlines funktionieren. auf der einen seite nen schnäpchenflug haben wollen und auf der anderen seite die vorzüge einer liniengesellschaft einfordern. weisst du wie ryanair, easyjet und konsorten ihr geld verdienen? dies sind halt nunmal diese extraausgaben wie übergepäck, bezahlpflichtiges Essen/Trinken, etc.
zu guter letzt möchte ich dich bitten , doch etwas auf deine grammatik zu achten, dann lässt sich dein post auch einfacher lesen (falls du legastheniker sein solltest entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür) aber ein bisserl mühe kann man sich schon geben.

nix für ungut.


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2007)

Ob das gerechtfertigt ist was Easyjet macht oder nicht - man sollte sich schlicht und ergreifend VOR dem Flug bzw. der Buchung des selbigen über solche Dinge informieren und nicht im Nachhinein rumschreien und irgendwas von Betrug erzählen.


----------



## guhl (20. September 2007)

beim trachtenverein tarnfleck gibts da n guten spruch zu: wer lesen kann...


----------



## scottiee (20. September 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> beim trachtenverein tarnfleck gibts da n guten spruch zu: wer lesen kann...



meinst du mich?


----------



## Augus1328 (20. September 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> zu guter letzt möchte ich dich bitten , doch etwas auf deine grammatik zu achten, dann lässt sich dein post auch einfacher lesen (falls du legastheniker sein solltest entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür) aber ein bisserl mühe kann man sich schon geben.
> 
> nix für ungut.



hehe, auch nicht schlecht. Grammatik einfordern aber selbst Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht beherrschen.  

Piss dann
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (20. September 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> hehe, auch nicht schlecht. Grammatik einfordern aber selbst Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht beherrschen.
> 
> Piss dann
> Oli



ich schreibe im inet grundsätzlich klein, weil es schneller geht. dies ist aber kein hindernis für flüssiges lesen.


----------



## guhl (20. September 2007)

@scottiee: ich meine den threadersteller und stimme damit der aussage zu, dass man sich über die modalitäten der sperrgut-beförderung vorher informieren sollte.


----------



## Joscha (20. September 2007)

@scottiee

wenn du meinen post evtl mal liest und dir den inhalt ankuckst war dieser garnicht an solche leuts wie dich adressiert. 

aber danke das du mich auf die grammatik hinweist. 

aso wie sagtest du doch gleich im inet schreibst du generel ohne rücksicht auf grammatik ähh sorry ohne großschreibung.

aber bezeichne mich ruhig als einen legastheniker, ist ja nicht das erstemal das im internet keine manieren herschen.


backtotopic: 
ja ich weiß wie billig airlines funktionieren. Gibt aber immer noch billig airlines die auf solche abzocke verzichten.  das war unteranderem auch eine ausage meines vorausgegangen post 

nun können wir gerne darüber weiter debatieren, was nicht viel bringen wird daher overandout  viel spass noch


----------



## scottiee (21. September 2007)

Joscha schrieb:


> aber bezeichne mich ruhig als einen legastheniker, ist ja nicht das erstemal das im internet keine manieren herschen.



hi joscha,

ich habe dich nicht als legastheniker bezeichnet, was für mich übrigens auch keine beleidigung ist, sondern einfach nur ne kleine störung was das schreiben betrifft. es ist halt für die leser einfacher, wenn sie sich die postings nicht 2 x durchlesen müssen bis sie etwas verstanden haben. aber anyway, falls ich dir auf den schlipps getreten sein sollte, so bitte ich um verzeihung. es ist einfach nur ärgerlich wenn sich die leute immer weniger mühe geben. es ist doch imho nicht zuviel verlangt sein beitrag nochmal durchzulesen und hier und da ne korrektur vorzunehmen.

greetz scottiee


----------



## guhl (21. September 2007)

und noch ein bißchen Öl ins Feuer: auch ne Bleiwüste aus Kleinschreibung könnte lesefreundlicher sein


----------



## DoubleU (21. September 2007)

guhl schrieb:


> und noch ein bißchen Öl ins Feuer: auch ne Bleiwüste aus Kleinschreibung könnte lesefreundlicher sein


 
gRoß-uNd-KlEiNsChReIbUnG NeRvT.


----------



## UHU51 (21. September 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> so schauts aus. einige airlines (korean airlines) nimmt bikes für umme mit und andere verlangen kohle für. einfach nur informieren
> 
> @ voldemort gelle



da ja bekanntermaßen Korean Air alle Bikeziele anfliegt, z. B. die Kanaren, ist Dein Tip wirklich super!!


----------



## UHU51 (21. September 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> hi joscha,
> 
> ich habe dich nicht als legastheniker bezeichnet, was für mich übrigens auch keine beleidigung ist, sondern einfach nur ne kleine störung was das schreiben betrifft. es ist halt für die leser einfacher, wenn sie sich die postings nicht 2 x durchlesen müssen bis sie etwas verstanden haben. aber anyway, falls ich dir auf den schlipps getreten sein sollte, so bitte ich um verzeihung. es ist einfach nur ärgerlich wenn sich die leute immer weniger mühe geben. es ist doch imho nicht zuviel verlangt sein beitrag nochmal durchzulesen und hier und da ne korrektur vorzunehmen.
> 
> greetz scottiee



absolut korrekt! manche Beiträge sind wirklich zum Abgewöhnen. Wenn man jemand etwas mitteilen will, "darf" es durchaus in korrektem Deutsch sein, oder?


----------



## Stift (21. September 2007)

Bin dieses Jahr im März mit Easyjet geflogen (inkl. Rad), ohne Probleme!
Müsste man mal das kleingedruckte lesen!
Zu Lusthansa habe ich auch schon tolle Sachen gehört. Kurzfristige erhöhung der Preise für Radtransport oder noch besser: Etliche Leute haben den Flug inkl. Radtransport lange im vorraus gebucht und dann fliegt doch nur ein Regionalflieger ohne Platz für die Räder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (24. September 2007)

fliegt doch mit ltu, da bezahlt ihr zwar mehr fÃ¼r den flug, dafÃ¼r aber nur 3,50â¬ pro kg zusatzgewicht


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Oktober 2007)

Bin easy jet mit rad nach Surrey geflogen - fand ich alles sehr unkompliziert - hat alles gut geklappt. Habe mein rad in einem alten bike karton eingepackt gehabt. Über den preis kann ich wirklich nicht mekern - früh gebucht also... it was cheap!


----------

